# Gartenputz und Tierhotel - ein Versuch



## Tanny (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich hatte nach dem letzten Sturm hier im Garten wieder sehr viele
Äste und Reisig etc. einzusammeln und außerdem haben wir einige Rosen 
ausgeschnitten. 

Das gab wieder große Mengen an "Gartenmüll". 

Bisher habe ich überall auf dem Grundstück verstreut einfach Haufen gemacht, 
wo alles rauf wanderte. 

Das war aus 2 Gründen zweckmäßig:
1. kurze Wege, 2. Unterschlupf für allerlei Getier

Nachteil: diese Haufen sind nicht sonderlich ansehnlich. 

Nun hatten wir die Idee, das ganze Zeug wie einen Wall an der Grenze zum 
Pferdepaddock aufzuschichten (ohne extra Pflöcke zu setzen) und dann 
bodendeckende Pflanzen davor zu setzen, die dann hoffentlich den 
Reisigwall schnell überwuchern und zu einer grünen Mauer werden lassen, 
in der alles Schutz findet, was kreucht und fleucht 

Und weil ich so schön dabei war, habe ich ein paar __ Bodendecker in 
Tontöpfe gesetzt und diese in den schon länger bestehenden Reisighaufen 
am Blumenbeet versenkt. 
Mit Chance wachsen die Bodendecker da dann also runter 

Wenn das Experiment funktioniert und die Haufen dann gut aussehen, 
werden wir das überall auf dem Grundstück mit einbauen 

...und so sieht es jetzt erstmal aus (vorher/nachher Fotos): 

                


als Pflanzen habe ich verschiedene kriechende Efeuarten, verschiedene __ Immergrün, 
Dickmänner und noch zwei Sachen, deren Namen ich aber schon wieder vergessen habe.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Apr. 2015)

Hi Kerstin,

im Ökogarten Voelklingen baut man so ähnlich ganze 'Hecken" zur Grundstücks- und Beetbegrenzung. Die verlassen sich allerdings darauf, dass die Reisgwälle, Wildhölzhecken ganz von selbst begrünt werden durch Vögel und andere samenverschleppende Tiere oder einfach durch Flugsamen.

Mein Sohnemann will sich auch ein paar davon anlegen, weil er auf seinem Grundstück keinen Zaun bauen darf und trotzdem verhindern will, dass Autos und Hunde über seine eine Ecke immer abkürzen.


----------



## Tanny (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Beate,

das wäre natürlich auch super gewesen ....

....aber irgendwie kann ich da wohl lange auf Ergebnisse warten.

Meine zwei ältesten Reisighaufen sind jetzt 6 Jahre alt (und gut bewohnt).
Im Sommer sieht man nichts von ihnen, weil sie mit Brennessel überwuchert sind und im Winter
sind sie kahl.

Ich hoffe einfach, dass mit einer imergrünen Berankung der Anblick etwas schöner ist und
dass die Tiere im Winter dort mehr (Sicht)schutz finden.

Der umgefallene, mit __ Efeu überwucherte Baum am Hühnerstall ist nämlich genau wegen
des Wintergrüns immer extrem beliebt bei allen Tieren 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (13. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
du kommst auf Ideen. 
Bei uns hier hätte man ein nachträgliches Osterfeuer daraus gemacht oder in der Bio-Tonne entsorgt.
Den Mut etwas für Tiere liegen zu lassen, wird hier nicht gerne gesehen. "Ist ja alles Ungeziefer!" bekommt ich hier zu hören.
Aber ich glaube es liegt auch daran das wir hier nicht genügend Platz haben. Da wird jeder cm² Garten genutzt. 
Wenn du noch __ Ackerwinde davor aussamst hast du diesen Sommer den Haufen schon zu ( bist der __ Efeu soweit ist dauert ja noch.)
Ich finde es gut was du machst. Bin auf die fortlaufenden Bilder gespannt.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Apr. 2015)

Das seh ich ein, Kirstin, dass du es schnell ansehlich haben willst. Und gleich noch ein wenig steuern, was auf dem Haufen wächst. 

Und @ Susanne, gerade __ Ackerwinde würd ich persönlich da nicht aussamen, gegen die führe ich eh schon einen zähen Kampf . Und natürlich gewinnt die regelmäßig. An bestimmten Stellen darf sie ja wachsen, aber nicht meine Beerensträucher runterziehen und ähnliche Scherze.
Das Problem in so kleinen Gärten und naher Nachbarschaft kenne ich. Da muss das angebliche Durcheinander immer hübsch aussehen, dann haben die lieben Nachbarn nicht so viel Reibungsfläche.
Meine sind zum Glück vernünftig genug, sich hauptsächlich um ihren eigenen Kram zu kümmern und sich ab und zu zu wundern, warum bei mir so viel grün und bunt und überhaupt ist. Ich lass es halt auch. Und ganz nebenbei bestäuben die vielen Viecher, die ich mit meiner "grünen Hölle" anlocke, deren paar Beeren und Bäume gleich mit.


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Tanny, 

zum begrünen eignen sich auch sehr gut Brombeeren... 
Leider werden die sehr gern von alleine mehr.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Apr. 2015)

Und was ich auch noch loswerden wollte: ich finds auch echt klasse und wichtig, was du alles tust, Kirstin.

Kleine, naturnah bewirtschaftete Gärten in Siedlungen (wie meiner) können ja für viele Tier- und Pflanzenarten allenfalls Trittsteine sein wenn sie zwischen größern Naturgebieten oder naturnah bewirtschaftetem Kulturland (wie deinem) liegen. Und du hast den Platz und nutzst das, machst dir Gedanken und Arbeit, find ich toll.


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2015)

@ Annett

 ja, ja, die Brombeeren......

Ich  Brombeeren.

Und als ich damals den Hof kaufte und als erstes in den Knick hinter dem Trailplatz Brombeeren mit reinsetzte, 
sagte mir der Vorbesitzer (Landwirt) noch: 

"Lass das mit den Brombeeren, die wuchern Dir absolut alles zu - keine gute Idee"

ich (wusste es natürlich mal wieder besser  ) :
"Ach, das wird kein Problem - die dürfen sich gerne ausbreiten - die bieten ja auch der Natur Schutz....."

6 Jahre später und um viele  Kämpfe (mit mäßigem Erfolg) gegen die Ausuferung der Verbreitungswut der
__ Brombeere reicher, habe ich "die Waffen gestreckt" und der Brombeere einen Streifen von ca 10 Metern 
Breite auf der Streuobstwiesenkoppel bis zum ersten Entwässerungsgraben überlassen.....und stolpere 
jetzt ständig beim Pferdeäppel sammeln über die schlingenförmigen AUsläufer der Brombeeren.....

Fazit: ich pflanze keine weiteren Brombeeren 
....aber die jedes Jahr im Herbst abgeschnittenen Megaranken werden in die Wälle eingebaut als 
dorniger Schutz für die Wallbewohner 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Und was ich auch noch loswerden wollte: ich finds auch echt klasse und wichtig, was du alles tust, Kirstin.


Danke Beate....

...aber eigentlich mache ich nicht wirklich viel, außer, dass ich der Natur genügend Raum gebe, um "selbst" zu machen. 
Die Arbeit hält sich in Grenzen (ich zähle da zur "faulen" Fraktion )

Ich war schon immer ein Fan von "Naturgärten" und ich habe in der Vergangenheit oft unzählige 
meist unergiebige Diskussionen mit "Hochglanzprospektgarten"-Besitzern gehabt, wo es darum ging, 
"Wildecken" einzurichten. 
Meist scheiterte es dann an Argumenten zur Optik. 

Irgendwann ist mir klar geworden, dass diskutieren nur verhärtete Fronten schafft und dass man mehr 
durch eine Kombination aus "Vorleben" und "Ideen zur optischen Einpassung von Wildecken" erreicht. 

Da ich hier sehr viel Platz habe, habe ich die Möglichkeit, verschiedenste "Biotopecken" in unterschiedlichen 
Größen anzulegen. 

Letztes Jahr z.B. die Minis. 
Die haben Platz auf jeder Terrasse und sind wirklich kleine Eldoraden für die Natur. 

Einige meiner "Hochglanzgartenbesitzer", die bei mir zu Besuch waren, haben sich mittlerweile 
angeregt durch meine Minis was ähnliches angelegt oder anlegen lassen. 

Bei den Reisighaufen habe ich bei den Besuchern immer gehört, dass das optisch bei ihnen nicht 
in den Garten passen würde. 

Wenn meine Reisighaufen nachher eingewachsen so aussehen, wie ich es mir vorstelle, werden die 
Besucher mit ihren kleinen oder besonders edel angelegten Gärten vermutlich genau so begeistert sein, 
wie von den Minis und der eine oder andere wird das ebenfalls nachmachen. 

...das ist genau das, was ich erreichen möchte.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Apr. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Die Arbeit hält sich in Grenzen (ich zähle da zur "faulen" Fraktion


Ach komm, geistige Arbeit und vorleben, is auch Arbeit
Ich bin ja auch eher faul, das schöne ist, dass die Natur einiges für einen im Garten erledigen kann, das man selbst nur mit Riesenaufwand und auch nicht besser hinbekäme. Aber für manche ist es halt schwer, das Vertrauen darin aufzubringen und einfach mal machen lassen und zuschauen. Umso wichtiger, wenn solche Leute dann sehen, können, dass sich sowas lohnen kann.


----------



## bekamax (13. Apr. 2015)

@ Kirstin:


@Beate:


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Aber für manche ist es halt schwer, das Vertrauen darin aufzubringen und einfach mal machen lassen und zuschauen. Umso wichtiger, wenn solche Leute dann sehen, können, dass sich sowas lohnen kann.



So isses!
Und im Grunde bin ich ja selber so, und lernend und suchend...


----------



## Mario09 (13. Apr. 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Hi Kerstin,
> 
> im Ökogarten Voelklingen baut man so ähnlich ganze 'Hecken" zur Grundstücks- und Beetbegrenzung



huhu, das wird das prinzip benjeshecke sein  effektiv und ökologisch toll ......

http://wildes-gartenglueck.blogspot.co.at/p/benjeshecke-totholzhecke-anlegen.html

und hut hab toll machst du das tanny.....

ps:hab auch ein kleinen totholzhaufen  SIEHE BILD

LG mario


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2015)

@Mario325 
 danke für den wirklich tollen link....da tun sich ja noch Ideen auf........


----------



## Mario09 (13. Apr. 2015)

hihi,
habs mir fast gedacht das dir das gefällt  

mh lauschiges platzer in der mitte zum vogerl schaun platz hast ja  .....

ui du hast ne streuopstwiese .... glaub da brauch ich paar tipps von dir hab auch eine seit kruzem und plan naja ....

der werner david könnt dir auch gefallen der wildbiene ecperte ist auch auf fb und gibt gerne tipps, und hier seine seite/blog
http://www.naturgartenfreude.de/

LG Mario 

meine kleine streuobstwiese fotos


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Apr. 2015)

bekamax schrieb:


> Und im Grunde bin ich ja selber so, und lernend und suchend...


Da sag ich jetzt auch: So isses!
Den Tag, an dem ich nix mehr lernen und entdecken will, den möcht ich glaub net erleben.

In diesem Sinn:
Danke für den tollen Link, @ Mario

*menno* mein Grunstück ist zu klein. Aber Platz für nen kleinen Haufen ist ja angeblich überall. Und Garten"abfall" hab ich ja jetzt wirklich genug.



Edit meint, manchmal muss man aber auch echt mit dem Kopf darauf gestoßen werden 

DANKE Tanny!

wie hatten doch auch Sturm und der hat teilweise den Weidenflechtzaun zerlegt und mein GöGa wird jetzt einen neuen aus __ Hasel bauen. Aber die teilweise zerfledderten Elemente sind noch gut genug, den Reisighaufen zur Wetterseite hin zu schützen und darin verhackstückt zu werden.


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2015)

@ Euch allen: 

...manchmal muss man Dinge einfach nur ansprechen und schon gibt es das 
schönste Brainstorming 

...tolle Ideen, tolle links - Danke!

LG
Kirstin


----------

